# [ X] problème Gnome Xorg [ résolu ]

## amara

Bonjour

voilà, je suis Gnome tranquillement ayant déja configuré mon serveurX depuis plusieurs semaine tout fonctionne correctement.

Mais hier j'ai voulu lancer xorgconfig en me disant que je faisais une connerie et apres avoir redémarré mon serveurX ne démarre plus pourtant ma configuration Gnome est toujours bonne mais Xorg doit empéché le lancement de X

Comment puis-je faire pour annulé ou supprimé la configuration de xorgconfig.

Merci

config:

presario 2800Last edited by amara on Thu Oct 06, 2005 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Avec beaucoup de chance, xorgconfig a créé un fichier backup de ton ancienne config dans /etc/X11/ (genre xorg.conf.bak) mais rien n'est sûr! Sinon tu es bon pour refaire une config à la mano... Ce sera instructif, tu pourras comprendre la configuration de xorg...

Mais là j'ai aussi l'impression que tu mélanges les roles entre gnome et xorg

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu aurais dû faire une sauvegarde de ton xorg.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> mon serveur X ne démarre plus

 

As-tu suivi les recommandations de l'annonce en tête de forum ? : [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ? (IMPORTANT)

Notamment, le paragraphe 2 : Problème lié à la configuration de Xorg.

----------

## amara

re

j'ai reemerge gnome et rien n'y a fait

il y a toujours un problème lors du démarrage du serveur X

----------

## amara

voila le problème dans mon fichier Xorg.0.log

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) VGA(0): Driver can't support depth 24

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

voila pour ce log,

----------

## Delvin

gnome et x.org sont 2 applications bien distinctes, c'est normal que la réinstallation de gnome ne fasse rien de plus

----------

## amara

oui c'est vrai mais même j'ai pas trouvé de fichier xorg.conf.back c'est la merde y a pas un moyen de récupéré l'ancienne conf

----------

## kopp

Bah, si tu ne l'as pas sauvegardée : non.

Comment tu l'avais faite la premiere fois ? Il faut que tu la refasse en disant que ton écran ne supporte pas lebits, ou alors que tu vérifies que tu as bien mis le bon nom de pilote pour ta carte vidéo

section "device"

 name "card blabla"

 driver "????" 

ou quelque chose comme ça

dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf bien sûr.

----------

## amara

Bah au départ j'ai rien fait pour configuré enfin je m'en rappelle plus vu que j'utilise gnome et pas Xorg

donc j'ai jamais eu a faire sa

je vois pas comment retrouver tout sa

----------

## kopp

Si tu utilises gnome tu utilises nécessairement xorg ou xfree, mais là dans ton cas c'est xorg

la configuration de gnome n'a rien a voir avec celle de xorg.

Et sans xorg, Gnome ne peut rien faire, Xorg, c'est le serveur graphique sur ta machine, donc il y avait nécessairement une config xorg quelque part...[/glep]

----------

## netfab

Essaye la génération automatique du xorg.conf.

Normalement, tu n'auras quasiment rien à modifier.

----------

## amara

sa ne marche pas sa me fait des erreurs, mais sa a l'air d'etre une bonne piste,

peut etre y a t'il un moyen de supprimer les fichiers Xorg acutel de configuration et de retenter une configuration auto ?

----------

## amara

grep WW /var/log/xorg.0.log

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (no such file or directory)

----------

## Delvin

essaye aussi avec EE

ca donnera les erreurs

----------

## amara

j'ai fait mais y a pas d'erreur,

mais je crois que pour se soir je vais abandonné et essayé de continuer demain

à faire suivre...

Merci

----------

## boozo

'alute

bon dans /etc/X11 tu dois avoir le fichier xorg.conf qui pose pb donc plusieurs solutions : soit tu fais un xorgconfig et tu repasses par dessus ; soit tu le supprimes (ainsi que toutes les veilles versions de ce fichier, et tu lance X avec juste le fichier xorg.conf.example qui doit se trouver dans ce répertoire

A priori d'après ce que tu décris c'est avec celui-ci que tu devais tourner par défaut... avant que tu te lance dans une reconfig de xorg   :Wink: 

PS: souvent les paramètres h(v)sync du moniteur sont critique de même que le choix du drivers graphique mais il est possible qu'un mauvais adressage des devices (mouse ou autre) bloque le lancement de X et dans ce cas parse les logs de X pour y remédier

----------

## amara

Merci pour la solution sa a marché

 problème résolu.

----------

## boozo

de rien   :Wink: 

mais le mieux est de prendre le temps de paramétrer un xorg.conf propre et adapté à ta config et de le sauvegarder ailleurs ensuite...   :Smile: 

----------

